
Show HN: C2mon-Core - Shared404
https://github.com/EvanGHoose/c2mon
======
Shared404
This is the first semi-serious code I've open sourced.

I'm mostly a sysadmin, and not a particularly good programmer, so if you see
anything done badly, please let me know. I know that I did a bad job with
error handling, I couldn't quite grok how to do it properly.

edit: changed word.

